# 2 OZ Bears as marketing tool?



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

I tried a 2oz bottle at my market with the original intent on giving them out as samples. People came up and loved them and asked how much they were and I started selling them. They are now some of my best sellers! People usually buy them with the full size jar they want and give it to friends that they want to try my honey, often resulting in a new customer the next week. The "cute" factor of the 2oz bear is nice, but the bottles are a more practical for for the customer.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Island, thanks!
Im the only one that has though of this? Anybody????
Mike


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Mike,

I think a lot of things can be done with the 2 oz bears. I think they will sell better then many expect. Last summer I had a few people buy 6 oz bears for their kids. I'd hate to be around after each kid downed 6 oz of honey!

The little bears will make a nice trial size. I think if you are trying to develop a market to wholesale to you might want to give them one of each size container you plan to market to them. You may also want to bring a case of one size, 1 lb queenline for example. Let them try them for a week or a month. Squeak Creek Mark tells them he will buy back all they don't sell. I don't think he buys much back.

I would be prepared to set up a display, counter, shelf, freestanding, etc., on the day you visit. Don't assume but, be prepared to strike while the iron is hot.

Tom


----------



## Bee Man (Sep 19, 2004)

I've seen some 2 oz bears and they are made of hard plastic - the only way to get honey out is to use a small small spoon or something? Not practical from a dispensing point of view unless you folks ahve found some that are not made of hard plastic?


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Not only a marketing tool! These are the perfect size for a bed and breakfast! I have already started putting this together.

Your continental breakfast comes with a 2 oz bear . . . when the guest comments on the honey, the innkeeper says, "That honey is from a local beekeeper, Kingfisher. I just happen to have a card for him; he sells his honey in two pound jars, and so on, too . . ." Paired with some honey and beeswax baby cakes of soap in the B & B, and some lovely, hand-poured/dipped candles in the room, your local innkeeper can sell three or more of your products for you in every room. 

In exchange, you give them a good price on your products, a decorative hive for their flower garden, and you promote the B & B. It's all local business, money stays in the community, and you both get to advertise what you do to help the environment, the local economy, and so on. Win-win.


Summer


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks, good idea. I live about 45 minutes to a hour (depends on traffic) from a major BnB area (jefferson). i will have to try that. 
mike


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

They make great samples and also are great for marketing. Been using them for 2 years now. They are also great give-a-ways for tours. I make custom labels for customers that use them for marketing. I get my labels for these bears from Online Labels.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Link????


----------



## Rustyhawk (May 1, 2010)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Link????


Here ya go


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

:lpf::lpf: @ Rusty!!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Cut me a break...I have had a really looooonnnngggg week
mike


----------

